# 3D-Brille von ATI?



## Riot_deluxe (9. März 2010)

Ich habe mich erst mit der 3D-Technik befasst, nachdem ich eine ATI 5870 erworben habe. Wie ich jetzt gelesen habe, funktioniert die 3D-Brille von Nvidia nur mit Grafikkarten von Nvidia.

Nun frage ich mich, ob es in Zukunft auch eine 3D-Brille von ATI geben wird?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Sash (9. März 2010)

nö, alles gute gibts nur von nvidia. dafür hat man mit ati mehr spaß ein spiel was neu ist überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen.

und was du meinst ist nvidia vision, da bekommt die brille über einen usb stick mitgeteilt wann die welches auge mit der brille blockieren soll, und das geht nur mit nvidia karten. zb die neuen fermi karten die wohl im april erhältlich sein werden, können mit dieser technik dann auch digital 3d blu rays widergeben, oder wie ich hörte auch 2d filme auf 3d hochrechnen, was auch die neuen samsung 3d tv's können. man braucht aber zu dieser graka auch einen monitor der min. 120hz hat und eine schnelle reaktionszeit.


----------



## Fl_o (9. März 2010)

Gibt von ATI nix dazu, ich glaube auch das da nix kommen wird in nächster Zeit .

Wen du 3D willst, in Games und Blue Ray gibts nur NV aber am besten mit der neuen 400er Serie  


PS: Ja ich weiß komisch aber die Gramatik ist bei mir  grad im A O.o 
PS²:Sorry  Sash war schneller ..


----------



## xR4Y (9. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> nö, alles gute gibts nur von nvidia. dafür hat man mit ati mehr spaß ein spiel was neu ist überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen.



Auch wenn du mit der Brille Recht hast, brauchst du nicht den Nvidia-Fanboy raushängen lassen. Sowohl Ati als auch Nvidia machen des öfteren Probleme...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> nö, alles gute gibts nur von nvidia. dafür hat man mit ati mehr spaß ein spiel was neu ist überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen.
> 
> und was du meinst ist nvidia vision, da bekommt die brille über einen usb stick mitgeteilt wann die welches auge mit der brille blockieren soll, und das geht nur mit nvidia karten. zb die neuen fermi karten die wohl im april erhältlich sein werden, können mit dieser technik dann auch digital 3d blu rays widergeben, oder wie ich hörte auch 2d filme auf 3d hochrechnen, was auch die neuen samsung 3d tv's können. man braucht aber zu dieser graka auch einen monitor der min. 120hz hat und eine schnelle reaktionszeit.



Naja die neuen 3D Blu Rays kann ich zum Glück mit meiner Playstation3 sehen, dafür reicht übrigens auch ein 60Hz-LCD aus...


----------



## Two-Face (9. März 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Aber ATI hat sie öfter siehe
> 
> Treiber
> Grad veröfentlichte Games
> 5xxx Serie vor allem die 5770



Das tut aber nichts zur Sache, hier war gefragt, ob es 3D-Brillen von ATI gibt, nicht ob ATI besser oder schlechter ist als Nvidia.....Herrgott, immer dieses Runtergemache von seiner Hass-Marke, is sowas von zum Kotzen, sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was?


----------



## Sash (9. März 2010)

@riot: nein, für vision 3d braucht man einen 120hz monitor, und wenn du das über die ps3 schauen willst brauchst du immer noch einen 3d ready tv, die von samsung haben da 240hz, und es reicht da kein normaler mom erhältlicher tv, die kommen erst noch.


----------



## poiu (9. März 2010)

man oh man, immer diese Fanboy geblubber, wenn ihr keine vernünftigen antworten habt dann last es einfach.

warum ihr auch abschweifen müsst, zum thema Treiber Probleme, die haben sie alle NVidia vor kurzem auch 
Nvidia zieht GeForce-Treiber 196.75 zurück - 05.03.2010 - ComputerBase

aber so-was übersieht man ja schnell durch seine Grüne Brille:

Übrigens 3D Brillen gab es schon vor 11 Jahren, meiner Elsa lag die revalator bei und ja war die gleiche Technik wie heute! Diese technik ist immer noch problematisch, man braucht ein Monitor der min 120Hz und unproblematisch ist das ganze dann immernoch nicht! Außerdem viel spass mit dem Kopfschmerzen



bei Rot/grün brillen ist das wiederum was anderes


Ait Vision ist was ganz anderes : http://www.chip.de/artikel/AMD-Neuheiten-Vision-Congo-Tigris-und-ATI-Eyefinity_38016432.html



> Wen du 3D willst, in Games und Blue Ray gibts nur NV aber am besten mit der neuen 400er Serie


ach du hast schon die GTX 4x0 da, oder kannst hellsehen?

@Two-Face

gut gesagt


----------



## poiu (9. März 2010)

Ich hatte schon viele NV Karten und das die unproblematisch seien ist einfach nur Blödsinn, aber als fanboy redet man sich ja alles schön nicht XD

Nvidia Graas werden meist künstlich gebremst, habe ich schon bei mehreren Grakas gehabt, natürlich erst wenn die neue Generation am Markt ist, siehe Geforce 4 bei erscheinen von Geforce 5 wurde mal schwupps Tile Based Rendering deaktiviert und zwar so das man es nicht mal mit dem Atuner & Co aktiveren konnte!

zum Thema Nvidia wird immer schneller, ati nicht 

3dfx Voodoo5 6000 Review | 3DCenter.org

irgendwie waren GF 3 und Radeon 8500 bei erscheinen gleich schnell!

Sorry für´s Offtopic aber wenn ich so was lese dann platzt mir der kragen da wird 180° am thema vorbei diskutiert!

Kopfschmerzen: 

sowas ist imemr subjektiv und vom Monitor abhängig, 120Hz können manchmal zu weinig sein.

ich fand sowohl NV lösung auch als die richtigen 3D Fernseher auf der CeBit immer noch nicht perfekt, dann lieber mehrere monitore


----------



## schlumpf666 (9. März 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Außerdem viel spass mit dem Kopfschmerzen



Manchen leuten wird auch vom bus fahren schlecht... dir auch??
Mir nicht! Lächerlich das du das einfach so verallgemeinerst und auch noch davon überzeugt bist. 

Es gibt sicherlich menschen die 3d nicht vertragen, bzw. gar nicht wahrnehmen können, aber der großteil hat kein problem damit.

Zurück zum thema... soweit ich weiß hat ati nicht geplant selbst eine brille auf den markt zu bringen. Allerdings hab sie angekündigt das die neuesten karten mit einem treiber update 3d fähig sind, brillen kommen dann von fremdfirmen.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das da samsung, asus oder die einer der anderen hersteller die bereits einen 120hz monitor anbieten da evtl. auch eine passende brille anbieten. 

Zum thema ps3 und 3d fähigkeit, noch kann sie es nicht, soll aber angeblich auch gegen mitte oder ende des jahres über ein firmware update fähig dazu sein.
Dann ist aber immer noch ein 3d fähiger tv, bzw. monitor von nöten.
Da geht auch kein tv der aktuell auf dem markt ist, selbst keiner der 400hz oder sonstwas hat.
Bisher ist die rede das der tv mindestens einen hdmi 1.4 anschluss haben muss, aktuell gibts nur 1.3! Den hat übrigens auch die ps3, deswegen bin ich da auch noch ein bisschen stutzig ob es mit der dann wirklich geht.


----------



## Deon (9. März 2010)

ich glaube ati wird schon irgendwann in geraumer zeit 3d-brillen verkaufen nur dass erst wenn sich sowas wirklich lohnt. also die angekündigten 240hz monitore wirklich viel verkauft werden denn 3d ist jetzt glaube ich net so ne sichere sache


----------



## dj*viper (9. März 2010)

ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur nvidia karten, und wollte erst auch wieder ne neue nvidia karte holen (gtx285) auch wegen der 3d funktion. aber ati scheint immo besser zu sein. und hab meine erste ati karte gekauft mit dem wissen, daß 3d wohl erstmal nicht geben wird für ati. klar ist 3d ne feine sache und macht auch riesen spaß (habs auch schon selbst erlebt), wird auch keiner das gegenteil behaupten. das mit den kopfschmerzen ist wohl bei jeder person anders. ich hatte keine kopfschmerzen.

nun ja, ich hoffe mal, daß sich da bei ati vllt doch was tut, und die karten vllt 3d fähig werden, wer weiss wr weiss 

PS: das mit den "fanboys" ist echt traurig, man sollte nicht die konkurrent von einer marke gleich runtermachen. jeder hat so seine vor- und nachteile. jeder holt halt das, was er für richtig hält 
ich hatte bisher nur amd cpus, hab aber doch mein erstes intel gekauft (i5-750) und bereue nichts


----------



## SuEdSeE (9. März 2010)

Also ich weis ja nicht... Is das 3D bild mit ner shutterbrille anders als das im kino bei z.b. Avatar ??
Denn Avatar in 3D war nich grad so der bringer.... Da gabs schon vor 5 Jahren im Sony Center bessere 3D Filme

MfG


----------



## Mastersound200 (9. März 2010)

Nuja also ich habe mit der 3D Vision auf der Gamescom 2009 Batman Arkaham Asylum (oder wie man das schreibt) gezockt und muss sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich begeistert war. Naja gut der Mantel von Badman is mir n bissl entgegengekommen, aber so, dass das Spieleerlebnis revolutionieren würde ist es m.M.n. noch nicht.
Allerdings denke ich auch, dass es sich ATI nicht nehmen lässt in Zukunft...
is gerade iwie so, dass ATI als erstes die Dx11 Karten rausbringt und Nvidia die 3D Brillen. Wobei ATI erfolgreicher is zur Zeit 

PS: zu dem Fanboygehabe. Für das Preis/Leistungs verhältnis von AMD/ATI nehme ich gerne n paar Probleme in Kauf^^ auch wenn ich atm ne 8800gt hab


----------



## Tigerking (9. März 2010)

Das mit 3D ist ziemlich geil . Ich habs mit einigen Spielen testen können, einfach nur super. Ich hoffe da kommt was von ATI,(hatten die das mal nicht geplannt ? ) Denn ich hole mir die ATI 5850.

Müsste eh geld sparen dafür, von daher können die sich noch zeit lassen.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2010)

ATI hat mal angekündigt Dritthersteller mit 3D Wiedergabegeräten wie z.B. Zalman(Trimon) die nötigen Trieberdschnittstellen zu geben ohne aber selbst solche Utensilien verkaufen zu wollen.


----------



## i3810jaz (28. März 2010)

ich würd erst mal nit 3d warten den es ist noch nicht ausgereift und ist gesade auf dem sprung es gibt zwar 3d brillen die reizen aber die augen wart dauf hologramm monitore ich schäze die premiere auf 2012 im großen stiel (es gibt schon kleinere in verkauf wirklich war)


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

i3D FTW!

Damit kannst du auch an ner ATI Karte 3D nutzen, ein Kollege nutzt das mit ner Farbbrille, geht einwandfrei, für richtiges 3D würde ich mir aber 2 Beamer mit entsprechendem Filter holen, ist einfach besser, da nicht alle bei nem Film ne Shutterbrille brauchen und einfach die Polarisationsbrille vom letzten Kinobesuch nehmen können, aber für 3D auf Leinwand zu Hause zahlt man gut 2000€...


----------



## K-putt (29. März 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> wart dauf hologramm monitore ich schäze die premiere auf 2012 im großen stiel (es gibt schon kleinere in verkauf wirklich war)



du meinsnt ehr HelioDisplay 
is aber nix für zuhause


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (29. März 2010)

Ich habe iwo mal eine ATI Roadmap gesehen in der auf einer 5800 Serie  eine 3d Brille notiert war. Leider finde ich die Seite nicht wieder und weiß nicht wie seriös diese gewesen ist.
Dort hieß es das es in ca einen halben Jahr auch etwas von AMD geben soll was in Richtung 3D gehen soll.


----------



## Olstyle (29. März 2010)

Der Catalyst 10.3b hat "soeben" die Unterstützung für 3D-Treiber von Drittherstellern sichergestellt:
Catalyst 10.3b Preview für HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 Edition zum Download - Catalyst 10.3b, Treiber, Radeon, Eyefinity, Download, Preview, Beta


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

Für den i3D Treiber müssten diese Woche die Brillen eintreffen, hoffentlich taugen die ein wenig was. Ansonsten fürn nächsten Fasching an jemand verticken.


----------



## Mastersound200 (2. April 2010)

Mhh wenn dem so ist, dann werde ich mal die ersten Tests abwarten wie die Brillen so sind


----------



## Jasper (18. April 2010)

AMD hat jetzt die Entwiklung mit der 3D Techik angekündigt!
AMD Announces S-3D Plans at GDC 2010


----------



## PGSAMDX6 (4. Januar 2011)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Gibt von ATI nix dazu, ich glaube auch das da nix kommen wird in nächster Zeit .
> 
> Wen du 3D willst, in Games und Blue Ray gibts nur NV aber am besten mit der neuen 400er Serie
> 
> ...



So an alle ATI ist 3d fahig wie viele von euch ja wissen und ja es gibt schon eine 3d lösung von ati und nein es sit keine brille bis jetzt sonder ein pc Von ASUS.
asus hat einen pc auf dem markt wo alles schon im bildschir eingebaut ist also ihr wisst schon die dinger die ein bildschirm haben und laptop änlich aufgebaut sind und dieser bildschirm pc läuft mit einer ati HD 5760 und ist full 3D und die haben noch eine brille womit mann spiele bilder und und und dann alles mit 3D sehen kann der monitor hat full hd 1080p und zusätlich noch 120HZ mit 3d unterstützung .
und um das theme kurz zu machen heisat das für euch abwarten und tee trinken denn dies bedeutet ATI und ASUS arbeiten zusammen!!!! ein super team was bestimmt bald auch für unsere hardcore gaming maschinen eine 3D lösung finden und ATI&Nvidia sind sich extrem änlich es ist wie MIcrosoft&Mac wie Sony PS3 und Xbox es gibt immer unterschiede versteht ihr einer findet dass gut der andere dies mann muss sich vor dem kauf eine gerätes gut informiren und wen einer von euch meint oha nvides mega geil dan interesiert mich das nicht weil ich mein gerät aus gutem grund gekauft habe das wars schon von mir viel spass DDD


----------



## ChavezD (6. Januar 2011)

Hört sich ja super an aber hast du auch n link/test/quelle ?


----------

